# Which lure for gold coast jacks?



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

It is my dream to catch a jack on the goldie, and i was wondering which casting lure people would recommend? or even any things that i should look for in a new lure?

I have a beekeeper special (koolie diving minnow) and that's it.

all input is very appreciated

thanks


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

You might want to ask Big kev about that one.


----------



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm no expert, but from my observations, Jacks will have a go at anything if it's in their face long enough. I'd go for less expensive lures too, Rays has 5 blades for $20 at the moment


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never fished the GC, but I'd recommend getting some Berkley flicker shads (I use black and red). At $5 each you won't cry if you lose them, them get down deep quite fast and they certainly work on the jacks up here.
Jacks on plastics I find a bit problematic as they tend to inhale them and bite me off.


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

a popper about 200mm long


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

how deep diving should hardbodies tend to be when targetting jacks? i guess this is my main query now


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That will depend on where you are fishing. I like something that dives quickly rather than deep so that you can get into the heart of a snag. Jacks generally won't travel far from their lair to hit a lure. Most strikes are deep in the timber. Try casting up current and cranking the lure down so that it's at its running depth when the current sweeps it past the structure.



jfish87 said:


> I'm no expert, but from my observations, Jacks will have a go at anything if it's in their face long enough. I'd go for less expensive lures too, Rays has 5 blades for $20 at the moment


True but seeings as most jacks are caught around snaggy structure, blades could be more trouble than they're worth. Stick with bibbed divers and soft plastics. I'm a big fan of prawnstars for jacks as well. As JF said, inexpensive is best, some of the jacks on the goldy are immense.


----------

